# Any luck with Celexa



## KJE33 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have had DP for a couple years and I just started taking celexa and I was wondering if anyone has any luck with this same medication. I just started it today literally haha on 10mg.

-KJ


----------



## Garjon (Apr 4, 2009)

not sure but there is a post a couple posts down from yours by zee deveel and he says he wants to get off it because he thinks it doesnt help and if anything it's making it worse. I am always wary of any medication..i dont think doctors really know what they are prescribing and the effects are so vastly different for everyone.

michael.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

It just depends. Everyone is different. Some had wonderful luck with medicine and others said it makes them worse. Of course going into this with meds realize that you can't let the pills do all the work. You have to make changes yourself. Celexa could help you out tremendously and it could also make you worse but whichever the case just don't give up trying to find what works for you. Good luck!


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been taking Celexa for a few years. I can't say it has done anything to help my DP/DR, but then I haven't found anything that does. What it does for me is keep the nighttime panic attacks away. I started getting these nasty things about 10 years ago, and anti-depressants seem to keep them at bay, for the most part. But for the DP/DR - Celexa hasn't done anything. Angela


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Angela2006 said:


> I have been taking Celexa for a few years. I can't say it has done anything to help my DP/DR, but then I haven't found anything that does. What it does for me is keep the nighttime panic attacks away. I started getting these nasty things about 10 years ago, and anti-depressants seem to keep them at bay, for the most part. But for the DP/DR - Celexa hasn't done anything. Angela


I was actually ON celexa when my dp started. i dunno if thats what started it, or it just made my anxiety SKYROCKET like a madman,but it didnt work for me. but eh. Maybe it will work for you? SSRIS work differently for everyone so I say give it a shot.


----------

